# Need a good background plant



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

So, I turned my 75 gallon planted native tank to a peaceful planted tank because my native fish were so big they were knocking my plants around. I'm working with 2xT5HO 54w, and 1xT8 32w. I have some flourish root tabs in my pool filter sand, and dose Flourish Excel every day. All of my plants are growing very well. In fact, my cabomba caroliniana is growing so well that it's becoming a nuisance. I need a plant to replace this as my background plant. I have some rotala indica that I bought the other day that I really like, but I would like to have two or three different plants across the back of my tank. I don't want something with the "grass" look (vals, etc.) I have a line of useable space behind my driftwood the length of my tank that is about 3 inches wide. Any suggestions and comments would be welcome.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

no clue on plants. But nice work. I really dig your den.barbs. They are a special and peaceful fish. Good luck, looks great.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Take a look at Rubin Swords, Ozelot Sword and aponogeton crispus or aponogeton ulvaceus. If you just google "background aquatic plants", you'll find plenty of options.

I have the Rubin sword which I really like and had the aponogeton crispus. This last one seemed to just melt on me, not sure what happened, but it was really pretty for some time.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow that tank looks really good! You could make a moss background with mesh or like someone said sword plants are always good and big.


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, it's nice to hear. I like the look of the aponogetons with the swirly leaves, so that's something I'll look in to. I'm thinking I might give a giant moss wall a try. It seems like a fun project. My willow moss doesn't seem to be doing excellent, but it's slowly growing. Does anyone know where I can get a mass amount of maybe java moss or christmas moss at a reasonable price? I'm also looking for the best place to pick up some riccia fluitans. I have some ideas for that stuff as well.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Knucklesam said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone, it's nice to hear. I like the look of the aponogetons with the swirly leaves, so that's something I'll look in to. I'm thinking I might give a giant moss wall a try. It seems like a fun project. My willow moss doesn't seem to be doing excellent, but it's slowly growing. Does anyone know where I can get a mass amount of maybe java moss or christmas moss at a reasonable price? I'm also looking for the best place to pick up some riccia fluitans. I have some ideas for that stuff as well.


Ordering it online is usually the cheapest; but all sellers of java moss charge ridiculously high prices considering it is extremely easy to raise large quantities. Usually you dont need all that much just enough to spread over one of the sheets of mesh because it grows out and covers the whole background eventually.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

I just ripped a bunch of java moss out of my tank. I would have mailed it to you but it's mixed in with my compost now. It's great stuff. My RCS love it. Only possible downside in my opinion is I gotta trim it back every now and then cause it's going bananas, but I call that a quality problem. I have a big piece of driftwood propped up in the corner of my tank that I turned into an "underwater tree" using java moss as the foliage. I also tied some to a wine cork (can remove the thread after a couple weeks) and floated it in the tank. RCS keep it clean and my hatchetfish use it for shade. I haven't tried a wall, but I'd imagine it wouldn't be difficult.

I was going to suggest rotala but you already have it. So I'm going to throw ludwigia out there. Grows great in my tank with no ferts or CO2. It's a good looking leafy plant. I have one that keeps growing to the surface and then across it and sends up side shoots that eventually send roots down. When I'm happy with the roots I chop it and make 3-5 cuttings and add them to the back. My background plants are a mix of rotala, ludwigia and aponogetons, and I'm very happy with it. Good luck and your tank looks great! I'd love to see more pics once you decide on your background.


----------

